# Help is much needed!



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'm sending this message out to all of my friends. On Thursday, a wonderful family who's close to my heart lost their home to a house fire- and today lost their beloved dog from complications resulting from being stuck in the burning home. This family has done so much for me in the past, and now it's time for me to help them. 

I will be gathering funds for them. Gift cards from Walmart, price chopper, khols, walgreens, other basic places to help them regain all of the items lost in the fire. Cash donations will also be accepted. If you can help, please let me know. If money is an issue, prayers are needed just as much. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ThaT musT be so hard for THem! do THey need acTual iTems? like cloThing or Toys?
If so whaT ages and sex are THey?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What state are you located in?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We are located in Olathe, KS about 30 minutes from Kansas city. They have 3 children, 18, 15, and 3. Both older are girls and the 3 year old is the most precious little boy.


----------

